# How many carbs per day?



## ChrisR (Aug 20, 2011)

I know this is probably a "how long is a piece of string" question, but....

How many carbs would you say you should have per day?

Im type 1, about 12 1/2 - 13 stone (I think, best re check!), 5 10

Ive pretty much always had the same amount fixated in my head from what I was recommended years ago, which is:

Breakfast - about 50/60 g
Lunch - 60 to 80
Dinner - 60 - 80

plus odd snacks

Is this too much? Sometimes it feels like it

Im also roughly taking 8-10 units of novorapid with it morning and lunch, and maybe 10 or 12 for dinner -  as I get scared of going higher (particularly lunch, as I find that anything higher seems too much)


----------



## Northerner (Aug 20, 2011)

I think you are right Chris - it is going to vary from person to person! From what you say you have between 170 and 240g carbs per day, which isn't an excessive amount given that you are on insulin and can inject for it (how many snacks though?). I think the non-diabetic guideline for an adult male is 240g, which is your top end. I probably have around 140-180g per day and am on similar amounts of insulin to you. Many Type 2s not on insulin like to aim much lower.

What I do find though is that my ratios change through the day, so I will need more insulin per 10g at breakfast than I do at lunch, and I need even less in the evening. This can be one of the most difficult bits to work out, which is why it is useful to record quantities, readings and doses so you can spot the changes required.


----------



## Robster65 (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm on about the 250-300g mark at the mo which doesn't seem to cause too many problems.

The important thing is to make sure you include all corrections such as jelly babies, coke, etc since they are what's needed for the dose you inject.

I used to inject 18 or more units of humalog so there really isn't a top end as such but the less the better for many reasons. I now average about 6-12 units.

Rob


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi chris, as you said how long is a pease of string. I very very rearly have more than 200g of carbs but could eat you out of fish and seafood (love it). Quite often i miss lunch and only have a cup of tea. Roughly have 40g breakfast, 50g lunch and 60g tea and bits sometimes.  But everybods different !!!!!!


----------



## shiv (Aug 21, 2011)

I just checked my pump's history and apparently I eat somewhere between 200 - 350g per day. Can be much lower every now and again, and can be much higher!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 21, 2011)

120 a day give or take 20.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Aug 22, 2011)

Average around 140-180 a day, though I can (and do!) eat 140ish in a single meal every once in a while


----------



## StephenM (Aug 24, 2011)

This actually is a very interesting question. About six months ago a new GP started at my local practice. Although I have never consulted him (to date) he spoke at a recent patient group about diabetes. He developed an interest in diabetes whilst working in A&E. Having seen emergency admissions for hypos and DKA, and other diabetes related problems he decided to study the condition further although he did not want to become a diabetes consultant. He said one of the most distressing things he saw was a man with Type II who turned up with gangrene ? he had been trying to treat this himself. Unfortunately the foot had to be amputated! A few years ago he decided to move into general practice.

Anyway I digress somewhat. After working in a clinic for a couple of years he is an advocate of a ?low carb? for Type I as well as Type II. The consultant he worked under feels this gives better long term control together with lower doses of medication. Apart from special occasions he was against taking larger doses of insulin on a regular basis so that you could ?pig out? (his words) on things such a pizza with garlic bread. The guidelines at the clinic were (2 x ideal weight (BMI 25) in kg) gms CHO per day. This would give me a daily intake of 170gm CHO, which is a reduction of 80 ? 100 gm per day). I have booked an appointment with him for next week as I feel this may be the way to improve my HbA1c


----------



## Northerner (Aug 24, 2011)

StephenM said:


> ...Anyway I digress somewhat. After working in a clinic for a couple of years he is an advocate of a “low carb” for Type I as well as Type II. The consultant he worked under feels this gives better long term control together with lower doses of medication. Apart from special occasions he was against taking larger doses of insulin on a regular basis so that you could “pig out” (his words) on things such a pizza with garlic bread. The guidelines at the clinic were (2 x ideal weight (BMI 25) in kg) gms CHO per day. This would give me a daily intake of 170gm CHO, which is a reduction of 80 – 100 gm per day). I have booked an appointment with him for next week as I feel this may be the way to improve my HbA1c



Interesting Stephen. As I said earlier, I have between 140-180 g per day which would match the formula (I'm 73kg). My control is pretty good (HbA1c 5.4%) but it goes to pot when I have to inject for a carb-heavy meal. It's logical to me, the lower the carbs, the lower the dose and the less likely that things like absorbtion and digestion are going to play a part. Also, if I have been exercising I know this has an effect on my insulin sensitivity, but maybe a carb-heavy meal would not need the same proportionate decrease in bolus as a moderate carb meal. I do wonder sometimes if people with pumps might find it just a bit too easy to bolus for snacks and therefore end up with more carbs and a complicating of control. It's a lot easier to justify bolusing for a biscuit if you just press a button rather than have to inject for it! (Not having a go at pumpers, just a speculation about the psychology )


----------



## Natalie123 (Aug 24, 2011)

Interesting question, I eat anything from 140 to 250g carbs a day I think not including snacks! It really depends on the person, when I went to see my dietician about carb counting I asked about the advantages and disadvantages of a low carb or low GI diet vs a high carb diet and she recommended eating sufficient carbs (250g a day for women) for energy as it is better than getting energy from fat. But she did agree that switching to low GI bread and brown pasta etc was a good idea and that low carbs can help some people. Basically start with a normal diet and adjust until your diet and insulin gives you good control and a happy healthy lifestyle.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 24, 2011)

StephenM said:


> Anyway I digress somewhat. After working in a clinic for a couple of years he is an advocate of a ?low carb? for Type I as well as Type II. The consultant he worked under feels this gives better long term control together with lower doses of medication. Apart from special occasions he was against taking larger doses of insulin on a regular basis so that you could ?pig out? (his words) on things such a pizza with garlic bread. The guidelines at the clinic were (2 x ideal weight (BMI 25) in kg) gms CHO per day. This would give me a daily intake of 170gm CHO, which is a reduction of 80 ? 100 gm per day). I have booked an appointment with him for next week as I feel this may be the way to improve my HbA1c



Obviousy everyone has dif ideas as to what low carb actually is... But the GP's idea is nothing new.
Even as a child in the 60's I had my carb intake controlled plus the type of carbs.
Even to this day I still follow this idea even though now I don't have to stick to a set amount of carbs I set my own limit to 50 carbs a meal. Any more and things go 
So far I have never been in hospital due to my diabetes or have any complications and that's after 46 years on insulin 
Besides if you look at the logic of things the more you inject the bigger the drop if things go wrong.


----------



## Hanmillmum (Aug 24, 2011)

This too seems to be the case with Millie, I find anything over 40 carbs at one time and I can't predict which way its going to go with her BGs. TBH with her portion sizes, an average meal comes in around 30-40 most of the time.


----------

